# Rear drop out adjusting screw question...



## jeff27 (Jan 28, 2004)

Trying to locate these for a 98 Tecnos that I'm finishing up. My usual source has gone dry, so I was contemplating just picking up some screws from the local hardware store. Anyone have any idea as to the dia and thread pitch for these screws? Thanks in advance for any information. Oh yeah, here's the first pic of the bike  . Set up with Chorus 10 and Nucleons.


----------



## CarbonTi (Nov 16, 2001)

Should be a M3x0.5 as per Campy 1010's and their ilk.

BikeTools has the tap to chase the threads so finding the screw to match shouldn't be too difficult. Most local hardware stores don't carry metric fittings though, good luck.


http://www.biketoolsetc.com/index.c...sc=Taps/Dies/Handles&tc=Taps&item_id=WE-315D3


----------



## C50 (Feb 8, 2004)

*I have some*

If you're in the USA I can send 'em to [email protected]

Terry D.


----------



## jeff27 (Jan 28, 2004)

*Thanks for the info you two.*



C50 said:


> If you're in the USA I can send 'em to [email protected]
> 
> Terry D.


I'm going to try the hardware store first, but I'll keep the offer in mind.
That's a big dog in that little pic, ouch!


----------



## jeff27 (Jan 28, 2004)

*A couple more pics*

nmnmnm.


----------



## Squeegy200 (Dec 1, 2005)

*I had to chase one of mine*

I had to rechase one of the thread holes and found that the smallest bit in my metric tap set was perfectly fit for the job. 
It was a Sears Craftsman Metric Tap Set 

The bit I used to chase the thread is marked 3.0mm - 60 on the shaft

BTW: Beautiful Bike!


----------



## brewster (Jun 15, 2004)

Very nice Colnago! That was one of my favorite color schemes. 

brewster


----------

